# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Помогите или я ему руки обломаю!!! >:-)

## TODD

Короче проблема такая в домашней сети есть один мудень у которого стоит дома хаб для всей сети и самый мощный комп который мы используем как сервак. 
Сам поставил ему винду все пучком, все живут отлично. Так владелец увидев скорость компа пришел в восторг(2 ядра). После того как он понаставил туда програм комп, естественно начал пахать медленнее. Теперь этот ***** переставляет систему чуть только он начинает у него немного задумываться над задачей. Мол "Он у меня с новой виндой быстрее работать будет". Другого способа вернуть работоспособность космпу он не знает и не хочет знать. А каждый раз как он сносит систему ее же надо настраивать снова а уж этим у нас занимаюсь я. К своей же беде систему ставить научил его я(оказалось зря!). Так вот есть ли способ чтоб он не мог переставить винду, при этом мог устанавливать проги. Диск с виндой имеет автозагрузку из под доса, т.е. не входя в установленную винду. Посоветуйте кто что знает, а ни то я ему руки оторву с корнями, а статью за членовредительство у нас никто вроде не отменял(что печально:))

----------


## cyberdemon

поставь пароль на Биосе )) и намертво припаяй джапмер очистки Кмоса и батарею ))

----------


## TODD

Дело говоришь. Только вот с батарейкой намного переборщил. А думаю о cms-clr он и не подозревает, да и не догадается если никто не подскажет. Но все равно СПСБ.

----------


## cyberdemon

> Дело говоришь. Только вот с батарейкой намного переборщил. А думаю о cms-clr он и не подозревает, да и не догадается если никто не подскажет. Но все равно СПСБ.


фигня вапрос )) абращайся ))

----------


## dim_09

Есть менее радикальный способ. Поставь ему на комп Acronis ,желательно на чистую систему, после установки всего софта и прочих настроек создай образ системного диска. Далше знакомишь юзверя с прелестями программы - распаковка архива(те переустановка системы) минут 10 небольше! интерфейс простейший, а главное настраивать тебе нечего ненадо. Сам пользуюсь этим способом, минус один архив в зависимости от установленного ПО получается несколько гиг(реально 2-4), но экономия времени и небров перекрывает УСЕ! Причем можешь образ записать себе на DVD и по первому зову В БОЙ!

Сам пользуюсь Acronis8.0 есть более поздние версии

----------


## cyberdemon

не совсем согласен..да, может быть Акронис один из радикальных способов решения проблемы, но существуют некоторые НО...Архив разворачиваецца от 3-х до 25- минут в зависимости от установленного софта..НО..если пользователь хранит на рабочем столе какую то инфу, нужную ему, то сначала нужно позаботицца о том, куда бы её деть...второе, после того как образ будет создан, я не думаю что юзверь не будет устанавливать какой либо софт "архиважный, и нужный опять же ему"...

как решение всё таки предлагаю закрыть паролем Биос... это из всех зол - самое меньшее... ну и ещё как вариант можно попробовать дать пользователю поработать с LiveXP )))

----------


## toocha1488

> не совсем согласен..да, может быть Акронис один из радикальных способов решения проблемы, но существуют некоторые НО...Архив разворачиваецца от 3-х до 25- минут в зависимости от установленного софта..НО..если пользователь хранит на рабочем столе какую то инфу, нужную ему, то сначала нужно позаботицца о том, куда бы её деть...второе, после того как образ будет создан, я не думаю что юзверь не будет устанавливать какой либо софт "архиважный, и нужный опять же ему"...


Локацию папок рабочий стол и мои документы установить не на разделе "С" а на любом другом

----------


## anestoem

а зачем  там вообще винда? я так понимаю комп используется как роутер? ну так и поставить туда линукс (например), есть уже и готовые дистрибутивы роутерные и тд. можно найти гуру который и поставит и научит. после этого сказать ботану что "так надо" и чтоб не лез туда.

----------


## z01d

Акронис - вариант, но имхо есть выход круче. Затарься совтиной Shadow user, которая в режиме shadow все действия пользователя (будь то установка софта, форматирование раздела или даже дефрагментация) сводит на нет, и возвращает все в исходное состояние после ребута.

----------


## Hanacuk

а этот ShadowUser сбрасывает всё с того момента как он был установлен или там настроить можна?

----------


## WhiteBeard

последнее радикальное средство - поставить аппаратно-программный комплекс типа "Sherif" с ключиком типа "Соболь" - тока дорого

----------


## Aleks_A

> а зачем  там вообще винда? я так понимаю комп используется как роутер? ну так и поставить туда линукс (например), есть уже и готовые дистрибутивы роутерные и тд. можно найти гуру который и поставит и научит. после этого сказать ботану что "так надо" и чтоб не лез туда.


А зачем говорить куда лезть куда нет, когда можно просто не давать ему права суперпользователя (root) и пускай извращается до потери пульса...

----------


## igor75

*z01d*, 



> Затарься совтиной Shadow user, которая в режиме shadow все действия пользователя


Не подскажишь, где можно найти полно функциональную?

----------


## kote

Лучший способ в Вашем случае - установить этому юзеру систему, настроить все сервисы сети, которые Вам необходимы,  фаетволл и антивирус (если используется) и сделать образ системы (уже настроенной) - с помощью ghost или Acronis - и обучить пользователя восстанавливать систему из образа, а не с диска установки. Все общие папки и документы юзера разместить на диске D, на диске С - только систему и его программы.

В этом случае Вам больше не придется настраивать больше систему (1) пока что-то не захотите изменить, а юзер сможет переставлять систему хоть по 2 раза в день и будет тратить на это от 5 до 15 минут.. и после его переустановок все будет работать как и было, без необходимости вновь все настраивать..

Единственный минус решения - на одном из дисков (или скрытых разделов) придется отвести место для хранения образа.. но оно того стоит.

----------


## vofka-vofka

> есть один мудень у которого стоит дома хаб для всей сети и самый мощный комп который мы используем как сервак


Он даёт вам своё железо, липестричество а вы его "мудень"? Крассава.

----------


## akella2412

---------- Post added at 17:00 ---------- Previous post was at 16:59 ----------

[/COLOR]


> Лучший способ в Вашем случае - установить этому юзеру систему, настроить все сервисы сети, которые Вам необходимы,  фаетволл и антивирус (если используется) и сделать образ системы (уже настроенной) - с помощью ghost или Acronis - и обучить пользователя восстанавливать систему из образа, а не с диска установки. Все общие папки и документы юзера разместить на диске D, на диске С - только систему и его программы.
> 
> В этом случае Вам больше не придется настраивать больше систему (1) пока что-то не захотите изменить, а юзер сможет переставлять систему хоть по 2 раза в день и будет тратить на это от 5 до 15 минут.. и после его переустановок все будет работать как и было, без необходимости вновь все настраивать..
> 
> Единственный минус решения - на одном из дисков (или скрытых разделов) придется отвести место для хранения образа.. но оно того стоит.


Способ наверное лучший из предложенных, вот только можно и не хранить образ на винте... А закатать его допустим на диск или флэш с мультизагрузкой призрака (Ghost). Вот это будет идеальный вариант )))

----------


## MrPositive.ru

Ахаха, есть такие товарищи, у которых на все беды один ответ - формат С :)

----------


## vofka-vofka

> ---------- Post added at 17:00 ---------- Previous post was at 16:59 ----------
> Способ наверное лучший из предложенных, вот только можно и не хранить образ на винте... А закатать его допустим на диск или флэш с мультизагрузкой призрака (Ghost). Вот это будет идеальный вариант )))


Затулить всё на виртуалку VMWareServer, и хранить образ на винте. Если что - остановить виртуалку, скопировать образ винта из резервной копии и снова запустить виртуалку.

----------


## IB0P0HI

Вы его комп юзаете как прокси сервер для сетки (инет+днс+дхцп) - если да - то возьмите роутер и не парьтесь.

Илил опишите, в качестве какого сервера вы его юзаете?

----------

